# Help- can anyone identify this stove?



## Bostonceltics151 (Sep 27, 2018)

hello all,

I am in the market to purchase a small stove for my father, this popped up online today locally for $60.. but I have no idea what it is, and neither does the seller.. anyone have any idea? See pictures attached.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 27, 2018)

Hard to see, it looks like an old Jotul or a knock-off (Skandia). Better pictures would help. Is there a tag plate somewhere? @begreen


----------



## Bostonceltics151 (Sep 27, 2018)

What you see is what I have.. seller doesn’t have the name plate, or any more information than what I put in the original post..


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 27, 2018)

Bostonceltics151 said:


> What you see is what I have.. seller doesn’t have the name plate, or any more information than what I put in the original post..


Let's wait for the experts chime in, won't be too long. Do you know if it has any cracks or discoloration due to overheating?


----------



## Bostonceltics151 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing I can tell in the photos..


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 27, 2018)

It looks like a jotul 602 clone. A real 602 would have the name jotul cast in the front door. Not a lot of details in the photo. There has to be liner plates in good condition inside of it or its not going to last long. Definitely not a house stove.


----------



## royrizzle (Sep 27, 2018)

Most probably a Scandia - a company which made knock-offs in Taiwan for year, before they were sued for trademark violations - and went out of business.

It may be a copy of a Trolla or another similar European model - if it was one of those models, it would very likely have the name cast into the door.

It appears it is a Trolla 104 copy, but the original would have the name. See enclosed.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 2, 2018)

not a scandia i have a scandia box stove and it says scandia right across the front like the 602 or trolla


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 2, 2018)

I have seen Scandias with Scandia logos and many without. Some firm also bought Portland Stove Foundry's name after the bankruptcy and was selling Taiwanese  knockoffs. Cloned stoves really didnt go away until they had to be EPA certified.

I also expect we use the term Scandia to reflect several Taiwanese firms that made stoves of variable quality. Scandia was probably just a middleman that supplied stove models to local foundrys for them to break down and duplicate. Low bidder won and consumers on the other end who thought they were getting a quality stove lost


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2018)

fbelec said:


> not a scandia i have a scandia box stove and it says scandia right across the front like the 602 or trolla


There are several iterations of these knockoffs. Not all Scandias had their name cast in front. Some just said made in taiwan on the back.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 5, 2018)

still have it. going to make a heater for the pool. ran mine hard real hard it could heat the basement faster and hotter than the h2 but it shows. all above the bricks on the side is white. and the way the door was constructed on the inside pushed air into the smoke path and it ran smokeless never a dirty chimney. but yes very light in the weight dept.


----------

